# Restaurant in Margate



## SAVaper (2/8/19)

Hi all,

We will be vacationing in Margate for the first time in many years. We normally go north coast. 
I am looking for recommendations for a nice restaurant there for my wife's birthday.

Thanks


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)

Margate is not the Margate from the 70's and 80's.....IMHO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/19)

Thanks.
Yes it's a pity.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (7/8/19)

@Scissorhands any suggestions?


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks.
> Yes it's a pity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Sister in law stays in Southport and we drove down to Wild coast Sun stopped @ Margate and what a disappointment , try Annerly Beach ,Hiberdine or even Southport .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wmrigney (7/8/19)

There is a one in Ramsgate called Flavours. Bit pricey though but very good. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Sister in law stays in Southport and we drove down to Wild coast Sun stopped @ Margate and what a disappointment , try Annerly Beach ,Hiberdine or even Southport .


Thanks

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/19)

wmrigney said:


> There is a one in Ramsgate called Flavours. Bit pricey though but very good.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Great thanks. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/8/19)

wmrigney said:


> There is a one in Ramsgate called Flavours. Bit pricey though but very good.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Flavours is great in our experience @SAVaper. If you like red wine, try the Springfield Whole Berry Cabernet should they have stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/19)

Andre said:


> Flavours is great in our experience @SAVaper. If you like red wine, try the Springfield Whole Berry Cabernet should they have stock.


I love a good dry red. Will definitely try that one. Thanks 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (12/8/19)

Hello, sorry for getting here late, my personal favourites 

Sunday 3 course (book in advance, great value and service, kak view)
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1........10..0i71j35i39j0i131i67j0i67.kX0yCO822lU

French restaurant (better than flavors IMHO) 
https://www.google.com/search?q=she...me..69i57j0.9135j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Something totally different , expensive but special
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.....35i39j0i131j0j0i67j0i10j0i22i30.V0vsM0ZgKK4

local chicken takeaway, get the jombo (or mega if you strong) burger and chips, thank me later
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1....gws-wiz.......0i71j0i20i263j0i67.lmc4Z8yAb2o

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Scissorhands (12/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Margate is not the Margate from the 70's and 80's.....IMHO.


Same could be said for the country

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (12/8/19)

Scissorhands said:


> Hello, sorry for getting here late, my personal favourites
> 
> Sunday 3 course (book in advance, great value and service, kak view)
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1........10..0i71j35i39j0i131i67j0i67.kX0yCO822lU
> ...



I was waiting for someone to mention Tiagos Port Edward. I've had days in durbs where I drive down the coast just for a burger and chips, then drive back to durbs !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/19)

Thanks. We will have a look. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (13/8/19)

We've got a holiday flat in Uvongo and my favourite haunts are Breakers for seafood and Cbali for steaks (best ribs by far as well). Neither are upmarket but pleasant enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/8/19)

vaalboy said:


> We've got a holiday flat in Uvongo and my favourite haunts are Breakers for seafood and Cbali for steaks (best ribs by far as well). Neither are upmarket but pleasant enough.


We visited Breakers and had n good time and great seafood. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

